# DVC upper management must have read my letter



## icydog (Dec 9, 2008)

I sent a letter to Disney Vacation Club and in it I asked Jim Lewis, the president, to allow DVC members, trading in through II, be allowed the free internet perk.  I sent a letter to Mr. Lewis by priority mail with a signature requested. I never heard back from him or from one of his underlings.

On this trip to SSR everything was different from on our previous trip to DVC using an II trade. I was accorded all the same perks as any other member including free internet. (They did charge me $95 for what they call service fees. I think that's a giant ripoff but for the cost of the week I wasn't complaining)

Bottom line was I was treated like any other member and I had a great time. I just wish he had been nice enough to acknowledge my letter in some way. The only way I found out he implemented my suggestions, and maybe others suggested the same as well, was when I got onsite. Then I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## mdurette (Dec 12, 2008)

Hummm - I just returned from Nov 16 to Nov 23rd and I had to pay the internet fee.  Curious what will happen in January when I go on an II trade.


----------



## icydog (Dec 13, 2008)

Are you a member? We went Nov 30th to Dec 6th and didn't have to pay anything for the internet, local calls, or 800 calls. They told us upfront that they wouldn't be charging us for the internet and they didn't. However, when we got our final bill I found they did indeed charge us.  I simply called the front desk and they removed all internet charges, immediately.  If you still have your bill you can get a refund from Disney for those charges.


----------

